# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые узнали, когда предки человека встали на две ноги

## Irina

*Ученые узнали, когда предки человека встали на две ноги*

Предки человека освоили передвижение на двух задних конечностях еще до того, как перешли к наземному образу жизни. Такой вывод был сделан учеными по результатам эксперимента на современных людях параллельно с изучением отпечатка ноги австралопитека, пишет Lenta.Ru со ссылкой на PLoS ONE.

Считается, что предки человека освоили передвижение на двух ногах после того, как спустились с деревьев на землю или чуть раньше. Когда именно (до того как спустились на землю или уже после) представители рода Homo освободили передние конечности, точно неясно. Авторы новой работы решили проверить, как перемещались австралопитеки Australopithecus afarensis. Для этого они проанализировали отпечаток, оставленный одним из них в вулканическом грунте около 3,6 млн лет назад. Отпечаток был найден в Танзании рядом с городом Лаэтоли в 1978 году.

Различные типы походки влияют на глубину следа той или иной части стопы. В частности, ученые могут легко отличить след, оставленный обезьяной, которая прошлась на задних конечностях, от следа человека. В отличие от людей обезьяны передвигаются на задних конечностях, не выпрямляя колени. Авторы попросили нескольких добровольцев пройти «по-человечески» и «по-обезьяньи» по специальной дорожке, засыпанной мокрым песком. При помощи трехмерного лазерного сканера исследователи определили параметры отпечатков людей и отпечатков австралопитека. При «обычной» человеческой походке пальцы и пятка оказывали примерно равное давление на песок, а при обезьяньем способе передвижения пальцы давили на поверхность сильнее пятки.

Оказалось, что след A. afarensis больше напоминает следы людей, передвигающихся как обычно, чем следы людей, копирующих обезьянью походку. На основании этих результатов авторы заключили, что австралопитеки, проводившие много времени на деревьях, тем не менее, передвигались вполне современным способом.

Переход к прямохождению был одним из самых важных эволюционных изменений рода Homo. После того, как предки человека встали на задние конечности, у них освободились руки, при помощи которых они могли изготавливать орудия труда. Это, в свою очередь, обеспечило представителям рода Homo преимущества перед другими видами в борьбе за существование.

Ранее команда исследователей из канадского Университета Калгари выяснила, что эволюция верхних конечностей стала «побочным эффектом» изменения формы стоп. Об этом ученые заявили по результатам построения специальной математической модели. Когда человек научился стоять и ходить на двух ногах, это привело к появлению каменных орудий. Чарльз Дарвин был одним из первых, кто предположил, что эти этапы развития взаимосвязаны. Его идея заключалась в том, что, когда человек встал на две ноги, его руки освободились для других задач. Для того чтобы доказать эту гипотезу, ученые проанализировали измерения рук и ног человека и шимпанзе. Анализ показал четкую корреляцию между соответствующими частями кистей рук и стоп.

----------


## Sanych

Не суть в обощем-то когда стали, я думаю важнее как хорошо у них это получается.

----------

